# [SOLVED] ethernet cable or dongle



## flonev (Aug 8, 2011)

hello. recently bought samsung blu ray c-5500, i need to get it connected so that i can use the bd live facility, and also get iplayer you tube etc. can someone point me in the right direction as to which one of the above would be more suitable, and which ones that are out there would be compatible with the player. thank you.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: ethernet cable or dongle*








and welcome to the Forum

The least problematic and fastest option is to connect with an ethernet cable


----------



## flonev (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: ethernet cable or dongle*

rich, thank you for your reply, i THOUGHT it was the best option, i just needed it confirming by someone.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: ethernet cable or dongle*

Glad to help! !


----------

